

MIT's New programming framework for reinforcement-learning experiments - sGrabber

MIT's New programming framework to make it easier to set up &#38; run reinforcement-learning experiments<p>http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/machine-learning-algorithm-outperforms-predecessors-0529.html
======
gw666
[http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/machine-learning-
algorith...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/machine-learning-algorithm-
outperforms-predecessors-0529.html)

